# Greatest April Fool's joke ever: bomb blows hole in Lenin's rear



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 2, 2009)

> One of Russia's most famous statues of Vladimir Lenin has been bombed, leaving the Bolshevik revolutionary with a gaping hole in his rear.
> 
> The bronze statue, in the city of St Petersburg, was badly damaged before dawn on Wednesday, when the blast blew a hole in Lenin's coat.
> 
> ...


When I first read the headline 'Vladimir Lenin has gaping hole in rear' I was scared of some kind of horrifying mummy story. I consider myself fortunate, relieved and uplifted. Some people are crying terrorism and such but it's too perfectly placed to be anything but intentionally awesome.
The statue is apparently popularly known as 'Lenin hailing a cab.'















(don't say it)

More pictures here: http://englishrussia.com/?p=2399#more-2399


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 2, 2009)

Dayum.

Epic, whoever did it. It's easy to repair, anyway. Plus if it was a terrorist plot, then the head would have come off.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 2, 2009)

1 more _warm_ place for a homeless person at night.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 2, 2009)

I love the picture of the guy in the hole. He's just like 'FUCK YEAH I'M IN A BUM.'


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 2, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I love the picture of the guy in the hole. He's just like 'FUCK YEAH I'M IN A BUM.'


Who wouldn't be like that.
I know I would.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 2, 2009)

This is amazing.
Did it just happen yesterday?

This is the most brilliant prank I have ever seen.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 2, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Who wouldn't be like that.
> I know I would.


Same here!
I dunno, he should probably look a wee bit happier in my opinion.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 2, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> (don't say it)


BUT I MUUUUUUUST

seriously though this is epic beyond what words can say


----------



## xkze (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL homo



also LOL lenin butt


----------



## Vyraura (Apr 4, 2009)

>

	
	
		
		
	


	




fuck boats, I'm in a butt!


----------



## Celestial Blade (Apr 4, 2009)

Not funny.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> Not funny.


oh come on who gives a fuck itf it's lenin or a statue of pope pius, seriously. get that stick out of your arse

Xikaze I like how you went through the trouble of mirroring it, haha :v


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 5, 2009)

Celestial Blade, you're not a commie, you never were a commie and you never will be a commie, and if you were a real commie, you wouldn't give a fuck about Lenin because what Lenin did wasn't communism.


----------



## xkze (Apr 5, 2009)

celestial blade I don't care if you are a fake communist or not

_you can see his trousers!_

that is certainly deserving of a warm chortle


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 5, 2009)

...warm chortle


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 5, 2009)

> oh come on who gives a fuck itf it's lenin or a statue of pope pius, seriously. get that stick out of your arse


geez VPLJ you should have stuck a raptor jesus in there somewhere or some other meme to make this _funny_. 
do you not have taste?

lol hole in ass. xD


----------



## Rotomize (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol this statue must be the most anatomically correct. It has an ass hole![/lame joke]

I know, I'm not funny.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Apr 13, 2009)

It's still offensive to me!


----------



## Pook (Apr 13, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> It's still offensive to me!


lol


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 13, 2009)

Next stop, the Statue of Liberty!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> It's still offensive to me!


how


----------

